# Binomischer Lehrsatz in Kombination mit Sigma und n über k



## b1zarRe (26. Okt 2012)

Hey,

mein Studium läuft so gesehen recht gut, nur leider machen mir meine Mathemodule zu schaffen... Ich rechne die Aufgabe immer und immer wieder aber komme nicht vorran... :/

Gegeben:
SUMMENZEICHEN k=1 bis 8 (9 über k)

Als Hinweis ist gegeben, dass 2^9-2 herauskommen soll und das man den Binomischen Lehrsatz benutzen solle... Dieser ist: (a+b)^n = SUMMENZEICHEN k=0 bis n (n über k) * a^n-k * b^k

Ich gehe nun so vor, dass ich zunächst eine Indextransformation benutze:
SUMMENZEICHEN k=1 bis 8 (9 über k) = SUMMENZEICHEN k=0 bis 7 (9 über k+1)

Nun kann ich zwar wie folgt rechnen:
(9 über 1) + (9 über 2) + ... (9 über 7) und komme auf ein Ergebnis und kann
daraus aus der Formel (a+b)^n schliessen, dass n logischerweise 9 ist also (a+b)^9

Was ich nicht verstehe:
Wie komme ich genau auf das a bzw. auf das b und auf die "-2"... Gibt es da einen Trick?!


----------



## Fant (28. Okt 2012)

Berechne mit dem bin. Lehrsatz (und a=b=1)

```
SUMMENZEICHEN k=0 bis 9 (9 über k)
```

und ziehe anschließend die Summanden für k=0 und k=9 wieder ab.


----------



## b1zarRe (29. Okt 2012)

Danke schon einmal:

Ich habe dazu 2 Verständnisfragen:

Aus SUMMENZEICHEN k=1 bis 8 (9 über k)
machst du ja:
SUMMENZEICHEN k=0 bis 9 (9 über k)

=> Liegt das damit zusammen, weil du unbedingt k bei 0 starten lassen willst UND unbedingt die 9 erreichen möchtest?
(Deshalb werden diese beiden auch am Ende abgezogen, korrekt?)

Und:
WIe kommst du auf das a bzw. b ... frei gewählt?!


----------



## JCODA (29. Okt 2012)

b1zarRe hat gesagt.:


> Danke schon einmal:
> => Liegt das damit zusammen, weil du unbedingt k bei 0 starten lassen willst UND unbedingt die 9 erreichen möchtest?



Das wird gemacht, um überhaupt den binomischen Lehrsatz anwenden zu können, denn dort geht nunmal die Summe von 0 bis n.



b1zarRe hat gesagt.:


> WIe kommst du auf das a bzw. b ... frei gewählt?!



Einfach laut Aufgabenstellung sollst du ja nur Summe von einem Binomialkoeffizient berechnen. wenn a = b =1 gewählt wird, dann fallen die unschönen Potenzen in der Summe vom binomischen Lehrsatz weg. Weil 1^(n-k)*1^k = 1 für alle n,k in N


----------



## b1zarRe (29. Okt 2012)

Ok, dass habe ich nun verstanden... nun habe ich aber noch diese Aufgabe zu dem Thema zu bewältigen:

(für alle n aus N):
http://www10.pic-upload.de/29.10.12/v4zrlmz9tk2.png

Ich dachte eigentlich ich hätte gut aufgelöst, aber irgendwie kann es nicht sein... meine Ideen dazu:

1. Man sieht schon das es gleich sein muss, da auf der rechten Seite immer herauskommt: (1 über n) + (2 über n) + ... + (n über n).
Auf der linken Seite hingegen genau das gleiche, nur von "Hinten nach vorne".

Ich habe also erst einmal eine Indextransformation ausgeführt, nämlich:
SIGMA j=0 n-1 (n über n-j) = SIGMA n-1 k=0 (n+1 über k+1)
Und dann weiter aufgelöst...

Am Ende kommt bei mir, leider, (j+1)! = (n+1)!
heraus... Ahja: Nach der Transformation habe ich beide Laufindexe gleich benannt, also mit "j".


----------



## Fant (29. Okt 2012)

Addiere auf beiden Seiten eine 1, das ändert ja am Wahrheitsgehalt der Aussage nichts.
Rechts schreibst du die 1 dann als (n über 0) und links schreibst du die 1 als (n über n).

Außerdem gilt (n über n-j) = (n über j). Wenn du das noch beweisen musst, dann geht das aber anhand der Definition mit nem Einzeiler.

Wenn du dann jeweils die "1" mit in die Summe ziehst, dann steht links und rechts aber schon jeweils das gleiche.


----------



## b1zarRe (30. Okt 2012)

Hammer Danke!

Wenn ich mir das jetzt so angucke sieht es total einfach aus, aber diese "Tricks/Kniffe" mit dem +1 und das das
das Gleiche ist wie (n über 0 bzw. n) ... daran scheitert es bei mir noch


----------



## b1zarRe (30. Okt 2012)

Ich habe noch diese letzte Aufgabe zu dem Thema: http://www7.pic-upload.de/30.10.12/pbbnbwfytd1n.png

Ich habe diesmal versucht, mir erst einmal klar zu machen, was die linke bzw. rechte Seite macht.
Mithilfe von Zahlen... Hatte beispielsweise n=2 gesetzt (und auch n=3)
Links kommt bei mir dann mit n=2 heraus: 7
Und rechts: 5

Ein ungleiches Ergebnis erhielt ich auch für n=3. Also dachte ich, die 
Gleichung sei falsch.

ABER: Wolfram Alpha ergibt True... nur warum!? oO

Zu meiner Rechnung mit n=2:
Links: SIGMA von 0 bis 2, dh. also: (3 über 0)+(3 über 1)+(3 über 2) = 1+3+3 = 7
Rechts: SIGMA von 1 bis 1, dh. also: (1 über 1) = 1 * 2 = 2 + 3 = 5

Wo ist mein Fehler?!


----------



## Fant (30. Okt 2012)

Für n=2 steht rechts:
3 + 2*(2 über 1) = 3 + 2*2 = 7


----------



## b1zarRe (30. Okt 2012)

Tatsächlich danke... argh... Zuviel Mathe heute gemacht...

Okay, Thema erledigt.


----------

